# Stihl br 320 recoil spring options



## challenger (Oct 14, 2018)

My old 320 recoil spring broke and I was looking at replacements. Should I get a whole recoil or just the spring and is there a good aftermarket source or stick with OEM?
Thanks 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ozhoo (Oct 14, 2018)

That spring (1118 190 0600) is used on lots of saws, so there are plenty of options out there. I've never had a problem with aftermarket recoil springs.


----------

